# Bump with black dot in center?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Dont mean to alarm you, we have had a few of those type of lumps pop in dogs recently. We think they are spider bites..and usually the black dot gets bigger, the lump gets bigger and fills with infection. I hope its not that..but just what we have been seeing alot of lately. The black spot is basically dying skin and will come off. Would like to see a pic as that may help.


----------



## dgmama

Good news! It was just a cyst that needed to be popped. I was going to show my mother and it burst as I applied some pressure. I had watched a youtube video last night of someone squeezing one. So I got a lot of junk out and the bump has gone down. It was pretty gross, everybody watching was gagging. Lol. I'm used to it as I have had many many staph infections for myself. So is there anything I should do now? It's not bleeding, but there is a teeny tiny hole from where the black dot used to be. I did shave around the area.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Just keep it clean and watch it closely. You could even try to use some antibiotic ointment just in case. But just a little. Dont want to keep it too moist!


----------



## dgmama

It's been about 30 min since I popped it. Here's a photo. Think the redness will go down later on?


----------



## goldlover68

Wow, I am not an expert but that looks like a spider bite...all the redness suggests some infection and maybe cells being compromised by the bite venom. I would go to the vet, as some bites can become serious if not treated properly...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

It does look like the start of a bad spider bite. Antibiotics will help..hopefully prevent it from getting too bad. Keep a very very close eye on it and call your vet first thing in the morning if you cant get to an e-vet.


----------



## dgmama

Right now he's already on Cephalexin for his staph and yeast infection. I'm going to watch it. It seems the redness has faded a tad bit. I got all the infection out, so I'm HOPING it will look better tomorrow, if not we will be going to the vet asap.

Oh, and it was not red like this until it burst. I'm guessing it's red because of me squeezing it. Idk, but I will keep a close eye on it. Poor baby already doesn't feel well from the antibiotics.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lucky you that he is on that antibiotic. Definetly keep a close eye on it. Poor guy!


----------



## dgmama

I found one on Ginger! Same thing, little black dot in the center. It had some junk in it as well, not as much as Diego's though. Do you think its actually a staph infection and the antibiotics brought it to a head? I'm unsure. Squeezing the infection out reminded me of my own staph infections. You can't wipe away the junk until you get the core out. And that's what happened. And once you get it all out it's flat, but red from pressing.


----------



## Karen519

*dgmama*

dgmama

To be on the safe side, you really should take them both to the vet so they can look at it.
It might need a different antibiotic and you don't want it to spread anymore. 
I would not squeeze them.


----------



## dgmama

They're actually looking pretty good right now. The redness has gone down more. I was watching some videos on cysts and it looked exactly like Diego and Ginger's. I've never drained anything on them before, so I'm going to get them checked by the vet to see what this exactly was. And if they get it again I'm going to ask them what we should do about it.

Both have a few small squishy cysts, but never have burst open. Like Diego has one on his shoulder about the size of a quarter and we've had him checked by our vet. He's had it for a long time too.


----------



## Jaykay

I use tea tree oil on my animals, on skin things like that - seems to zap infections and help skin heal too.


----------



## dgmama

I'll try that. We're going to start giving them fish oil with their meals as well.


----------



## Jaykay

You just need to make sure they can't lick the teatree off. 

Fish oil is good for skin, joints, all sorts of things


----------



## dgmama

The dogs spots are still looking well and healing up. One thing I'm a bit curious about. That fatty/squishy cyst Diego has on his shoulder, it's annoying when you pet him or cuddle. Do veterinarians drain them or surgically remove them? I don't want to put him through the surgery as it doesn't bother him and he's had it all his life. Now that we got him to lose 20 pounds you can feel it more. What would you do about it? I'll ask my veterinarian but I just want others opinions. I'm a worrier. When my dogs are sick it makes me stomach knot up and stuff.


----------



## dgmama

*Great News!!*

We went to the vet today and it was a huge relief for me. Those spots that burst are just staph infections. Since Diego (and Ginger but just two or three times) had vomited so much, the antibiotics didn't clear everything up. He's on a different one now, forgot the name, but he only has to take it every two days. I also picked up some Greenies pill pockets.

And I asked about his squishy bumps, my vet said it's normal, nothing to worry about.


----------

